# ALAMEIN | LD01 Towers | 155m-108m x 4 | 510ft-355ft x 4 | 38 fl-27 fl x 4 | U/C



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)

Al Alamein Towers is a Mega Project owned by NUCA (New Urban Communities Authority) Designed to the high standards of what is called a fourth-generation city. The towers are based on multiuse podium containing residential, commercial hospitality and all facilities needed for luxurious standard of living. This new coastal city will include a number of global projects, from business and international trade centres to residential towers and luxurious resorts.
The total buildup area for each land is around 250,000 m², this fast track project will be an iconic landmark in the North Cost.

Plot LD01: includes four towers on a plot area of 34,000 m2
Plot (LD01): consists of the podium and 4 towers with a total area of 315,867.76 m² and total No. of 687 units

Tower A2: 38 floor
Tower B2: 34 floor
Tower C3: 31 floor
Tower C4: 27 floor



> #LD01 Towers | Mixed Use | 4 Towers | 27-38 floors |...
> 
> 
> Al Alamein Towers is a Mega Project owned by NUCA (New Urban Communities Authority) Designed to the high standards of what is called a fourth-generation city. The towers are based on multiuse podium containing residential, commercial hospitality and all facilities needed for luxurious standard...
> ...



















​


----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------

